# Rap Lyrics That Mention NBA



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> “So watch what you say to them crackers, I’ll put a couple Gs on ya head like you play for the Packers…I’m raps LeBron James, I quickly see baskets. You scrubs couldn’t make it to the Mickey D’s classic.” -Fabolous “BK Style”
> 
> “As a youth explosively, clappin off the roof…shoot-n-guard like Kobe…” -Jay-Z “Pre-Game”
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2009/04/shoot-n-guard-like-kobe/

What else you guys got?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Joe Budden's entire NBA freestyle


*Notorious BIG* *...* Lost chips on Lakers, gassed off Shaq. Country house, tennis courts on horseback...


Jay Z - Hova Song

Hova the God, I should be rappin with turban
Haters can't disturb him, waiters can't serve him
Mike Jordan of rap - outside J workin
Now watch how quickly I drop 50

^^ This one is real good, because it's a 50 Cent diss that almost no one caught. (They only got the more obvious I'm about a dollar what the eff is 50 cents?! later on in the same album)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rappers want to be ballers, ballers want to be rappers. You could fill a 500 page book with NBA inspired rap lyrics.


----------



## 3243 (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't forget Kurtis Blow's 1983 classic "(They're Playin') Basketball" which mentioned nearly everyone in the league at that time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ice Cube - It was a good day

Called up the homies and I'm askin y'all 
Which park, are y'all playin basketball? 
Get me on the court and I'm trouble 
Last week f**ked around and got a triple double 
*Freaking brothers everyway like M.J. *
I can't believe, today was a good day

Jay Z - Numb/Encore

As fate would have it, Jay's status appears
to be at an all-time high, perfect time to say goodbye
*When I come back like Jordan, wearin the 4-5*
It ain't to play games witchu
It's to aim at you, probably maim you
If I owe you I'm blowin you to smithereeens
********** take one for your team

Djay feat. Shug - It's hard out here for a pimp.

In my eyes I done seen some crazy thangs in the streets
Gotta couple hoes workin on the changes for me
*But I gotta keep my game tight like Kobe on game night*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Jay-Z's verse of "What we do"

"..leaders of the new school, R-O-C Mayne
bang like T-Mac, skimask air it out
gotta kill witnesses cause Free's beard stickin out.."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kanye West - "Swagga Like Us"

"Tryin' to get that Kobe number, one over Jordan"


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that Cool Kids song, hes wearing a Pistons jersey in it and talking about the Isiah Dumars Pistons in his lyrics

that song called the Game or something, i rmbr it was in those nba playoff commercials last year i think

oh yeah and theres a Nas song, i think it's Nas is like, he mentions Shaq in one of the lines


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Jadakiss "Put your hands up"

And yall scared I can tell
That imma get Bucks like Milwaukee
Cause like Sam I can sell (Cassell)


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Jadakiss "Put your hands up"
> 
> And yall scared I can tell
> That imma get Bucks like Milwaukee
> Cause like Sam I can sell (Cassell)


lmao that's so poorly written


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Tragedy said:


> Jay Z - Hova Song
> 
> Hova the God, I should be rappin with turban
> Haters can't disturb him, waiters can't serve him
> ...


That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Asher Roth - I love College

I am champion
At beer pong
Allen Iverson
Hakeem Olajuwon

...............


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

endless thread 

Judge quick to give you 20, like Kobe on an off night .. Beans

They dont even want you in New York you like Penny ***** .. Joe Budden

ya Budden is probably the best when it comes to these

one that I though was pretty good even though its not about NBA is

Im the epitomy of dudes who thorough/
Lyrically more sweet 16s than Duke Blue Devils/
Cormega


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

From a Cassidy freestyle:
"In Philly it gets ugly like Tyrone Hill
Y'all *****z like the medicine Ben-gay(been gay), my crew stay on the blocks like Dikembe"

Joe Budden - Fight Club:
"Too many dudes Tyson Chandler, tried to leave their team and went nowhere"

Remy Martin - The Hardest:
"My coupe is baby blue, the interior is yellow, so I figured it'd be cute to call my car Melo"


----------



## 3243 (Apr 15, 2009)

And, from the Tune That Started It All, the Sugar Hill Gang's "Rapper's Delight:"

"I got a color TV, so I can see
The Knicks playin' basketball"


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Budden likes to use them often

*Am I crazy cuz I really mean this?
Or are y'all stupid and I'm really a genius
We don't think the same
I'm like Josh Howard, I need timeout, but it'd cost the game
Brave n***a, comin to age n***a*

Joe Budden - Crazy Freestyle


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

*DIRGE NOWITZKI (feat. Falconer Model 7 and The Young Dads) - Father Abraham*


> (hook)
> 
> I killed him
> Took out his organs and rebuilt him
> ...


Commentary and a link to the song here.


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

Artist: Heltah Skeltah f/ Method Man
Album: Magnum Force
Song: Gunz 'N Onez (Iz U Wit Me)

Verse Three: Rock

...We don't need those doe, street cats don't need gats,
Six-five, from the NBA, many n***** be that,
So try me, like Mutumbo you can't get **** by me,
Send you to E.R. son with broke ankles like Allen Ivey.. hehe...


----------



## game11523 (Apr 19, 2009)

Game f. Lil Eazy "I phucked with Q Richardson worked on my jump shot start sporting that new clipper shyt"
"**** ya'll! that micheal redd milwaukee buck dog, the ***** ya'll never wanted to be an all star hating on him cus of his red laces in his all stars, that shyt foul when i'm far from ray allen stay wildin' the only young gun with great talent"

he also disses Carmelo Anthony in some adlibs on this track


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Black Star - "Respiration"

Its a paradox we call reality
So keepin it real will make you casualty of abnormal normality
Killers born naturally like, Mickey and Mallory
Not knowing the ways'll get you capped like an NBA salary


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, game11523! :cheers:


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

You can catch me watchin' AI,
Melo It's game time,

I'm Not Your Boyfriend, Baby by 3Oh!3.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

The whole Pharoahe Monch song "Official" - although it's really for all sports and not just bball

[Hook]
Pharoahe's Official like Starter, hit harder than Fort Green
Authentic, Nike, Adidas and Spalding
?Permitted? behind the back like makin em all fiend
From my intricate ways to shake ya whole team
Official, Starter hit harder than Fort Green
No authentic, Nike, Adidas and Spalding
Permitted behind the back like makin em all fiend
For my intricate ways to break ya whole team

My style, make the whole crowd Se-au
Like number 55 on the Chargers
I promise thee I Dodge a ***** like Raul Mondesi
Somberly stay calm, fighting Means like Natrone
The bomb, like Hail Mary's inflated wit napalm
RAP PLEASE US! Deliver scriptures similar to Jesus
That you couldn't catch if you was Ivan Rodriguez
So don't compete within the zone where the ? is
I'm on the phone in the luxury box like George Steinbrenner
The owner, makin you give your Diamond-back like Arizona
Winnin always Indian like Chief Nakahoma
Sock a ***** in his face, Pharoahe's the Sporting Authority
Blacks attracted to my rap like ?games in sororities?
You already ****ed up when you stepped up to bat
Strike (one) strike (two) strike (three), that's that

[Hook]

Yo the realness stuck, females Blauch my Knob like Chuck
Dispense to standing in count commence to rebound like Buck Williams
Triple Crown threat to score, plus the bonus strange
Without the Rover, more range than Rey Ordonez
One of the MC's flip my kind of grammar on the break
Three on one like Phi Slamma Jamma
Serve a slot, a curve-splitter-knuckleball-spitter-change
Every rhyme hid a bitter note, quote "Get a game"
Not Allen Iverson, forget crossin-over shake men
Similar to Troy, I bring the pain destined to Aik-man
Break men off, take men out, make me wanna slander
Prime Time, my rhyme defense beyond Deion Sanders
I walk the earth with my Rod in this Strick-land
Promise, people thought I was Thomas Hearns the way I Hit Man

[Hook]

Yo, I stick around like hockey, now what the puck
Cooler than ****, maneuver like Vancouver Canucks
In ya speaker, destroy your woofer, mids and tweeters
Not Wolverine but still I hold Claws like Shameeka
Water Boys get slaughtered automatic like Bobby Boucher
Push ya wig back like Marv Albert's toupe
Blaze a Trail like Portland on a track that'll amaze ya
Omnipotent on the D like Clyde Frazier
Slide, phase ya, glide get off the uhh
I'm commin wit the [scatting]


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Jaz O- John Stockton couldn't assist you. Bring It On

Nas- Drop a skill/like Shaquille. It Aint Hard To Tell

Cam'ron- like Andre Miller/You gotta basic game. Cooking Up

The Game- I got a mill that Lebron never wins a ring. Bullet Proof Diaries

Jay Z- When I come back like Jordan/ wearing the 4-5 it aint to play games with you. Encore


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Does the Jay-Z portion of this song count? 

Crazy in Love - "Soprano the roc handle like Van Exel"

Only reason I liked that song was because they mentioned Nick the Quick.


----------

